# Lewis fastest in first practice at Silverstone



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Will his podium streak continue?*​
1st1950.00%2nd615.79%3rd513.16%He'll come unstuck this time :-(821.05%


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hamilton makes the perfect start



Let's hope it continues.

What's your prediction for Sunday?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think its amazing how someone can show up and be so much better than everyone else but it is obvious he and his father have worked their arses off for it. Good on em and I hope he continues to do well. Makes a nice change for something positive to come out of the UK!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got tickets for SPA this year and I'm not excited at all ..............................

           [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I've got tickets for SPA this year and I'm not excited at all ..............................
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


Give them to me then :roll: :roll:

Paul- I think Maclaren were saving that little bit extra for Silverstone I think he will blow them away. (hope & praying)

all the best Paul (Hilly10)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Where's the 'Couldn't give a shit' option? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Where's the 'Couldn't give a shit' option? :?


It's there under "Why bother reading this thread and posting on it then you muppet" :roll: :wink: :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cos, when I see your name on a thread I *wrongly* assume it might be interesting!

I'll learn!! :wink:

:-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Cos, when I see your name on a thread I *wrongly* assume it might be interesting!
> 
> I'll learn!! :wink:
> 
> :-*


I'll take that as a compliment - which is obviously what it was meant to be 

Sorry this one didn't live up to your expectations - I'll try harder next time :-*


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

ignore him Paul he might just go away :roll: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> ignore him Paul he might just go away :roll: :roll:


We can only dream of such a day :lol: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello. I'm back!


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry to say guys but Ferrari are out to spoil his day. Mclaren are really going to struggle getting a pole or race win.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

What a last lap 

Lewis on Pole


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

excellent... I LOVE IT, I haven't missed a race in years been following for about 10 years, this season has made my year, I went to goodwood just to see hin stood in the rain for two days but he didn't disappoint by giving my little girl a wave ( we where pretty much on our own when he smoked his car near the start line on an unexpected lap) I was pretty emotional when he won his first GP and he lives just down the road and is friends with my cousins and work mates ( I live in stevenage) amazing to have a local lad succeed in something I'm so passionate about!!!

*COME ON LEWIS!!!*


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Hello. I'm back!


he's got a BM leave the poor man alone he has enough troubles! PMSL!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

forzaf1 said:


> Sorry to say guys but Ferrari are out to spoil his day. Mclaren are really going to struggle getting a pole or race win.
> You were saying :wink:
> 
> I dont think people realise how good this kid is, that was some last lap. He has nothing to lose if he fails then we can say well its his first F1 season. He is under no pressure at all  Come on Lewis. As an F1 fan for some years now we have had a lot of lean seasons I think its about to change


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guess where me and Dale will be tomorrow :lol:

*F1* Nipple shots here we come........................................... :roll:


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

forzaf1 said:


> Sorry to say guys but Ferrari are out to spoil his day. Mclaren are really going to struggle getting a pole or race win.


PMSL he has shown his colours and even if he crashes he will still be leading the drivers championship

Farrari!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Have i mentioned I'm going to watch Mr Hamilton is Spa this year :?:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Have i mentioned I'm going to watch Mr Hamilton is Spa this year :?:


Noo noo

Says

NO NO


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

NickP said:


> What a last lap
> 
> Lewis on Pole


Yep...and I was there to see it happen today
Courtesy of some corporate tickets.... 

I had an invite to the Brooklands Suite c/w with all the trimmings

The Qualy session was just awesome and didnt our boy do well..

C'mon Lewis.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

And here he is on the day itself!


















Quality not great but safety fences just keep getting in the way :evil:

Great day thanks to KevtoTTy for the tickets :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Stop rubbing it in......

:evil:


----------

